# Is 105 KG Too much for floorboards in Scotland



## DJDanny (8 mo ago)

I have a question I have 80 weight plates weighing 105 KG in total. I live in a house it was built in the 1940s would that be ok.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

105kg is fine on UK floor boards. I'm guessing you'll be OK slightly north


----------



## DJDanny (8 mo ago)

Yeah I from Scotland


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

If you gave someone a piggyback do you think you would fall through the floor?

It will be fine.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

DJDanny said:


> I have a question I have 80 weight plates weighing 105 KG in total. I live in a house it was built in the 1940s would that be ok.


Depends on the house and the boards. Not all houses are the same up here mate 🤣

Generally fine though. But I'm assuming there just resting on them and not being bounced to test the theory


----------



## DJDanny (8 mo ago)

simonboyle said:


> Depends on the house and the boards. Not all houses are the same up here mate 🤣
> 
> Generally fine though. But I'm assuming there just resting on them and not being bounced to test the theory


Just be safe I have them all up the side of floor near against the skirting board. Just to take weight off the floor by having them at the skirting board it will be up against the wall bearing beams. I am just I am hearing all sorts of people friends in my local area saying to me about falling through the floor. But I had the weights for awhile now. so it should be fine it’s like Oioi says I should be ok. Some people don’t have a clue. This is why I came on here to get a second opinion.


----------



## 134633 (9 mo ago)

😂 this website really does attract some interesting people


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Most floorboards in Scotland are used to holding a lot more than 105kg.. and that’s just the women


----------

